# Good sources for N scale?



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello N scalers! I'm interested in joining your ranks. My primary interest is having a small, portable layout to set up at an annual Christmas display. I've picked up a few pieces but haven't decided on track or power/control yet. Can you recommend good online stores to shop for options? What places offer good deals?

Thanks!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to N Scaling. One of the best sources that I have found is Fifer Hobby. They carry quite a bit of items (Mike and Robin really try to stay current on what is going on in N Scaling). The best about Fifer Hobby is that they are a on-line shop, but you can rest easily that you will be treated with respect and a honest price (it may it be the lowest) but you will not to to hassle anyone if there is a problem.

Other on-line sources are N Scale Supply and Brooklyn Locomotive. Not sure what part of California you are from but their are a number of good shop in LA and in the SF area. A internet search of California hobby shops is how I locate them when I make a business trip to that area.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! I live far enough that I don't get to any of the major cities very often. Based on what I've read, I'm leaning toward Kato Unitrack and a DCC system. I'm not sure what brand of DCC to get though.


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

These are the places I've found with the best prices

http://www.billstrains.com/ overall good prices and service
http://www.tandkhobby.com/
http://www.blwnscale.com/
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/

Different items are better at different shops.


----------



## keitaro (May 1, 2013)

eljefe said:


> Thanks for the tips! I live far enough that I don't get to any of the major cities very often. Based on what I've read, I'm leaning toward Kato Unitrack and a DCC system. I'm not sure what brand of DCC to get though.


I think many dcc systems have their pros and cons.

I tend to stick to digitrax, reason being many of my models are kato Japanese models.

Many of these models use a digitrax dcc plug n play decoder branded under kato`s name.

That and i wish to take advantage of transponding when i get around to building a new layout.

yes i know my decoders will work on other brands of dcc units, however transponding won`t and i find it has the better in block detention for automated layouts.

not that i have tried other brands.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks. I've had a hard time deciphering all the DCC lingo. Makes my head hurt!


----------



## keitaro (May 1, 2013)

same here, i only know the basics but have read upon the online user guides etc and digitrax support page.


a good place to start reading if you are interested in digitrax. the case studies will give you a good idea on what you are after.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

DCC systems are sort of a "personal" thing........so much depends on your needs and expectations, and price isn't really an indicator. Just cuz it costs more doesn't mean you'll be happier. Decide what you want the system to do for you, then start doing research and asking questions.

For stores, I like Brooklyn Locomotive Works....they have good prices and good service, and they deal in N scale only, so their focus is on my scale.
I also buy a fair amount from MB Klein (modeltrainstuff). They also have really good customer service and prices, and I like their "instant inventory".........they show how many of each item they have in stock ,and the inventory instantly changes when you (or someone else) place an order, so there are no nasty surprises when you place an order.


----------

